# thought I would throw this up for fun and day dreaming



## Art101 (Feb 25, 2015)

Have been thinking about buying a caboose for a tiny house kinda thing for awhile and this is one of the sales houses that handles them .http://www.ozarkmountainrailcar.com/catalog.asp?catid=449&n=Auctions


----------



## Preacher (Feb 25, 2015)

Some of the trashier cabooses aren't as expensive as I thought they might be. However, how the hell you going to get them to wherever it is you need to plant them? That would probably cost as much as the caboose itself. sigh.... And unless either you're ready to settle down or have a relative with a back-40 that you know they will never sell off so you've got a home-base.... ::arrgh::


----------



## wombatt (Feb 25, 2015)

this is a daydream I have had as well. actually stayed with someone who had a renovated caboose as their tiny home it was pretty spectacular its super cool and if you have acess to land on which to put it things are not that expensive at all, at least relatively.


----------

